
The Hinman Test - petethomas
https://avc.com/2019/01/the-hinman-test/
======
JasonCEC
It is, to a large extent, rather unbelievable to watch otherwise respectable
individuals fall over themselves to promote valueless and literally
"worthless" cryptocurrencies. I have trouble reading in good faith about the
lack of SEC action being anything other than a warning sign, and the new
"test" having any legal standing as a defensible position.

In all, this is rather sad. I've pitched USV before, I've read AVC for years,
and I've found then to be among the more thoughtful of investors.

Given their recent decsent into madness - I wouldn't touch them with a 10ft
pole.

~~~
Kinnard
I feel you aren't identifying what exactly bothers you about what they're
doing.

